# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Cần cao thủ giúp đỡ phần này ah

## vuotquaconsong

Em cũng tập tành chế máy cnc mà phần điện thì hơi chuối nên mong các cao thủ giúp đỡ giùm ạh 
em boaoboarr này 

và driver này 

mong các cao thủ chỉ dùm em cách đấu từ boar qua driver ạh , em mới vào nghề nên chưa biết nhiều , các bác thông cảm , mong được học hỏi thêm ah

----------


## cnclaivung

đây bác chỉ giúp được cái này, còn lại bác tự mò nhé

----------


## anhxco

Gửi bác cái link docs:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/steppe...er-driver.html
Chịu khó đọc chút sẽ thấm sâu hơn.

Em trích luôn 2 cái hình cho bác:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> đây bác chỉ giúp được cái này, còn lại bác tự mò nhé


anh cho em hoi thêm em cũng đang thăc mắc là trên driver là 2 cổng cw+/- , ccw+/- , còn trên boar thì có cổng pul và dir nên cũng chưa biết đấu thế nào, mong anh chí giáo dùm

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> gửi bác cái link docs:
> http://www.cnczone.com/forums/steppe...er-driver.html
> chịu khó đọc chút sẽ thấm sâu hơn.
> 
> Em trích luôn 2 cái hình cho bác:


em đang thăc mắc là trên boar em có cổng cw+/- , ccw +/- , còn trên catolog thi là pul+/- , cw/cww +/- 
mong anh chỉ giáo dùm

----------


## hminhtq

Pul+ và ccw+ đấu chung lên 5v out của bob còn lại cw- và và pul - đấu vào step/dir

----------

kzam

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> pul+ và ccw+ đấu chung lên 5v out của bob còn lại cw- và và pul - đấu vào step/dir


cam on anh nhiều , gỡ rối được 1 phần về điện rồi , không biết có anh nào ở tphcm , hay biên hòa không , có gì anh em gặp mặt giao lưu trao đổi thêm

----------


## hminhtq

Theo cái bob và đriver thì cw+ và ccw+ đấu chung vào 5 v  còn cw- và ccw- thì đấu vào clk và cw trên bob ý
E thì tận ngoài bắc ợ. Có j bác cứ hỏi se có ng biết giúp chứ e cũng mới nhập môn thui

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> theo cái bob và đriver thì cw+ và ccw+ đấu chung vào 5 v  còn cw- và ccw- thì đấu vào clk và cw trên bob ý
> e thì tận ngoài bắc ợ. Có j bác cứ hỏi se có ng biết giúp chứ e cũng mới nhập môn thui


vậy mình phải mua thêm cổng kết nối màu trắng để đấu clk và cw hả bạn

----------


## cnclaivung

> cam on anh nhiều , gỡ rối được 1 phần về điện rồi , không biết có anh nào ở tphcm , hay biên hòa không , có gì anh em gặp mặt giao lưu trao đổi thêm


ở biên hòa có Vanlam đo bạn, bác ấy cũng giỏi lắm

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> ở biên hòa có Vanlam đo bạn, bác ấy cũng giỏi lắm


da, nhưng làm sao để liên lạc với bác ấy được ạh

----------


## vuotquaconsong

cho em hỏi thêm là boar này có cần thêm nguồn 24v để nuôi nữa ko ạh, sao em thấy có 1bác bên kia cũng có boar giống em mà phải có thêm nguồn nuôi boar từ bên ngoài nữa,  trong khi đó đã có nguồn usb cấp rồi

----------


## hminhtq

Nếu chạy step không thì không cần 24v để nuôi cái cổng 0-10 v out biến tần hay điều khiển role thui ợ

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì không biết sao , dùng đủ 2 nguồn 5VDC và 12-24VDC , em chỉ hiều 5VDC chắc là để chuẩn hóa tín hiệu 5V , còn cái nguồn 12-24VDC là để nuôi BOB hoạt động , chưa thử chưa biết chỉ thấy thiếu 1 trong 2 , em nó không điều khiển được cái gì quay quay.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Nếu chạy step không thì không cần 24v để nuôi cái cổng 0-10 v out biến tần hay điều khiển role thui ợ


mình có chạy biến tần nữa bạn,  vậy là phải thêm cực nguồn nữa rồi

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> em thì không biết sao , dùng đủ 2 nguồn 5VDC và 12-24VDC , em chỉ hiều 5VDC chắc là để chuẩn hóa tín hiệu 5V , còn cái nguồn 12-24VDC là để nuôi BOB hoạt động , chưa thử chưa biết chỉ thấy thiếu 1 trong 2 , em nó không điều khiển được cái gì quay quay.


bạn có lắp thử chưa bạn,  mình cũng đang lăn tăn đây, đang trong wá trình lắp còn cnc, phần điện thì mình chỉ mày mò để đấu thôi,  mình là dân cơ khí nên phần điện hơi chuối, bạn cũng cùng tên với mình đó,  không biết bạn TP hay ở đâu có gì anh em giao lưu

----------


## Nam CNC

mình ở HCM , cái board này mình xài chắc được 5 cái rồi , khá đơn giản , nhưng mình đều dùng 2 nguồn cho nó cả , chứ chưa dùng thử 1 nguồn 5V bao giờ. Bạn cứ dùng đúng 2 nguồn luôn cho nó đầy đủ chức năng , phần cơ khí hoàn thành thì ít nhất xong 70% công việc rồi.



Drive của bạn có lẽ không có nút gạt 1P/2P , nên không có chức năng Pulse/dir , khó khăn kết nối với BOB và xài mach3 à.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> mình ở HCM , cái board này mình xài chắc được 5 cái rồi , khá đơn giản , nhưng mình đều dùng 2 nguồn cho nó cả , chứ chưa dùng thử 1 nguồn 5V bao giờ. Bạn cứ dùng đúng 2 nguồn luôn cho nó đầy đủ chức năng , phần cơ khí hoàn thành thì ít nhất xong 70% công việc rồi.
> 
> 
> 
> Drive của bạn có lẽ không có nút gạt 1P/2P , nên không có chức năng Pulse/dir , khó khăn kết nối với BOB và xài mach3 à.


em gửi anh thêm tấm hình này thử có phải ko theo anh thì em nên gạt ở bên nào và đấu dây để mô tơ hoạt động được

----------


## hminhtq

loại này có gạt mà bác nam bạn gạt đúng như trong hình là ok

----------


## cnclaivung

không có nguồn nuôi bob 24vdc thì không quay được moter, em chẳng biết đúng ko vì thấy đa số bob phải có nguồn nuôi 24vdc , ơ mà 12vdc nó ko đủ thì phải

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> loại này có gạt mà bác nam bạn gạt đúng như trong hình là ok


Nếu gạt đúng như trong hình thì chạy được ở chế độ pul/dir hả bạn

----------


## cnclaivung

> Nếu gạt đúng như trong hình thì chạy được ở chế độ pul/dir hả bạn


không phải chạy chế độ mà là tín hiệu đúng để chạy bác ạ

----------


## Ledngochan

Mình hỏi ké tý: BOB bác này có bác nào điều khiển đươc AC secvo chưa nhỉ, mình loay hoay mãi mà không điều khiển được, chỉ chạy 1 chiều mãi khi nhấn nút đảo chiều mới dừng lại.

----------


## hminhtq

Gạt như hình chạy chế độ pul/ dir còn bob nào chả chạy được servor hả bác chỉ có 1 số driver tín hiệu điều khiển là 24v thì phải thêm cái mạch đệm
Cái bob mình đang dùng không dùng nguồn 24 vẫn chạy phà phà. 24v chỉ nuôi mấy cái relay vs cổng pmw thui ợ

----------


## cnclaivung

> Gạt như hình chạy chế độ pul/ dir còn bob nào chả chạy được servor hả bác chỉ có 1 số driver tín hiệu điều khiển là 24v thì phải thêm cái mạch đệm
> Cái bob mình đang dùng không dùng nguồn 24 vẫn chạy phà phà. 24v chỉ nuôi mấy cái relay vs cổng pmw thui ợ


bác có thể up ảnh cái BOB của bác ko cần 24v cho em xem ko bác, thấy đa số đều phải 24v vào mới chạy được mà,

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản thì mấy cái BOB của chị na có thể không dùng cả nguồn 5V lẫn 12V (24V) đều lái driver được.
- Nếu trên BOB có cái cổng USB thì cái cổng này dùng để lấy nguồn 5V nuôi BOB, nếu không dùng USB thì phải cấp cho nó 5V.
- Những cái BOB không có cổng USB thì phải cấp 5V vào đâu đó... tùy theo BOB.

Những BOB đòi hỏi phải có nguồn 12V hoặc 24V nếu muốn dùng ngỏ out 10V cho VFD (điều khiển tốc độ spindle bằng PWM). Nếu không có nguồn này thì ngỏ 10V không ra áp, hoặc ra không đủ áp v.v...

Ngoài ra với những BOB có cách ly thì nguồn 12V hoặc 24V còn có thể được dùng cho các input (các input có thể được cấp 5V riêng nữa). Do đó nếu thiếu có thể mất các input.

Cái này là thường gặp, có những BOB được thiết kế kiểu khác có thể không đúng.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Cơ bản thì mấy cái BOB của chị na có thể không dùng cả nguồn 5V lẫn 12V (24V) đều lái driver được.
> - Nếu trên BOB có cái cổng USB thì cái cổng này dùng để lấy nguồn 5V nuôi BOB, nếu không dùng USB thì phải cấp cho nó 5V.
> - Những cái BOB không có cổng USB thì phải cấp 5V vào đâu đó... tùy theo BOB.
> 
> Những BOB đòi hỏi phải có nguồn 12V hoặc 24V nếu muốn dùng ngỏ out 10V cho VFD (điều khiển tốc độ spindle bằng PWM). Nếu không có nguồn này thì ngỏ 10V không ra áp, hoặc ra không đủ áp v.v...
> 
> Ngoài ra với những BOB có cách ly thì nguồn 12V hoặc 24V còn có thể được dùng cho các input (các input có thể được cấp 5V riêng nữa). Do đó nếu thiếu có thể mất các input.
> 
> Cái này là thường gặp, có những BOB được thiết kế kiểu khác có thể không đúng.


hình như em thấy có 1 anh cũng dùng boar giống em mà không cấp nguồn 24v là ko chạy spindle được,  vậy là cổng 5v chỉ cấp nguồn nuôi thôi chứ không có tác dụng gì

----------


## cnclaivung

không biết bác đấu tới đâu rồi, tôi cũng mua mấy bộ giống bác nhưng đấu chưa thành công, đầy đủ manual , tài liệu, lạ là tháo bỏ 1 dây pul hay dir
 thì step chạy rẹt rẹt ko ổn kiểu như bị chập. điều khiển trong mach chưa ăn nhập, khả năng BOB de, hoặc LPT đi bụi

----------


## CBNN

BOB thường chỉ cần 5V là điều khiển được driverstep rồi !
 24V là để dk OUTPUT  và spindle .
có hai kiểu đấu dây dk từ BOB > driver là dương chung hoặc âm chung . đấu kiểu nào thì config cho đúng trong phần mềm (mach3), test thì không cần chỉnh đúng nó vẫn chạy .

----------

cnclaivung, vuotquaconsong

----------


## cnclaivung

nói như bác khả năng driver tèo hoặc bob chết, để lấy cái bob3t làm lại, khi cấp nguồn 24 v , bỏ một dây dir hoặc pul có hiện tượng moter quay ko ổn định , bỏ nguồn ra ko động tỉnh, chắc bob có vấn đề phải ko bác...

----------


## CBNN

> không phải chạy chế độ mà là tín hiệu đúng để chạy bác ạ


sao bác phải xoắn vấn đề này nhỉ ? 
Tín hiệu kiểu step/dir từ BOB thì cố định không thể đổi .  Driver này có 2 "chế độ" (kiểu)  nhận tín hiệu  gọi vậy cũng đâu có gì sai?

----------


## cnclaivung

> sao bác phải xoắn vấn đề này nhỉ ? 
> Tín hiệu kiểu step/dir từ BOB thì cố định không thể đổi .  Driver này có 2 "chế độ" (kiểu)  nhận tín hiệu  gọi vậy cũng đâu có gì sai?


vâng em gà điện nên nói sai chuyên môn, sory bác

----------


## CBNN

kiểm tra cũng dễ thôi bác ! bác lấy mấy con led đấu vào BOB như đấu vào driver  âm chung hay dương chung cũng được, nhưng mỗi con led bác đấu thêm con trở 220omh  . rồi dk hết các trục , nếu LED nháy hết là BOB không sao ! 
còn bác nào đấu tín hiệu driver với 24v thì tèo con opto nhận tín hiệu . lấy đồng hồ kim , để thang đo omh , chích que đen vào chân + ,và que đen vào chân - của đường tín hiệu nếu nó nhảy là còn , nó im là tèo.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## anhxco

Bác nên đấu theo hình 2 của bác CBNN:


Thường driver có chế độ 1P/2P, bác kiểm tra để chắc đã chỉnh đúng chế độ 1P (Step/Dir) nhé.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Bác nên đấu theo hình 2 của bác CBNN:
> 
> 
> Thường driver có chế độ 1P/2P, bác kiểm tra để chắc đã chỉnh đúng chế độ 1P (Step/Dir) nhé.


Nếu đấu giống như hình thì em phải đấu vào cái cổng màu trắng trên boar phải ko bác,

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> BOB thường chỉ cần 5V là điều khiển được driverstep rồi !
>  24V là để dk OUTPUT  và spindle .
> có hai kiểu đấu dây dk từ BOB > driver là dương chung hoặc âm chung . đấu kiểu nào thì config cho đúng trong phần mềm (mach3), test thì không cần chỉnh đúng nó vẫn chạy .


cảm ơn bác thịnh đả cho em hình cách đấu mạch này, em cũng đang gặp khó khăn về phần điện,  thế này là giải quyết được 1 phần rồi

----------


## vuotquaconsong

bác nào biết chỉ dùm em chổ nào mua phụ tùng để lắp máy cnc không cho em xin vài địa điểm ạh 
em biết được 2 chổ là bãi rác bên đường dương bá trạc, với bên Vĩnh viễn mà em đã qua bên vĩnh viễn những ko thấy ai bán phụ tùng cả

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác nên đấu theo hình 2 của bác CBNN:
> 
> 
> Thường driver có chế độ 1P/2P, bác kiểm tra để chắc đã chỉnh đúng chế độ 1P (Step/Dir) nhé.


thank bác , đã đấu đúng nhưng cái BOB de rồi

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> thank bác , đã đấu đúng nhưng cái BOB de rồi


là sao bác , bác đang thử boar hay la bác đấu thế này là chết bob vậy

----------


## cnclaivung

đâu có đâu, đấu tới lui , đổi dây chung âm đã  rồi thì đổi lại chung dương chẳng ăn thua, tưởng LPT ko tốt, kéo phần mềm test vẫn thấy các chân còn tốt, đấu tới khuya,mươn cái BOB 3t đấu thì được, hic, BOB trước mua của bác hung1706 đã lên đường tây thiên...mà BOB3t phải cấp nguồn 24v mới chạy được nhé,
nói chung driver này dể đấu chứ ko khó khăn, mình đã thứ luôn asm66 alpha , kết quả cuối cùng cho đáp án BOB đài loan de

----------


## cnclaivung

là em này...chính là nó đấy

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> đâu có đâu, đấu tới lui , đổi dây chung âm đã  rồi thì đổi lại chung dương chẳng ăn thua, tưởng LPT ko tốt, kéo phần mềm test vẫn thấy các chân còn tốt, đấu tới khuya,mươn cái BOB 3t đấu thì được, hic, BOB trước mua của bác hung1706 đã lên đường tây thiên...mà BOB3t phải cấp nguồn 24v mới chạy được nhé,
> nói chung driver này dể đấu chứ ko khó khăn, mình đã thứ luôn asm66 alpha , kết quả cuối cùng cho đáp án BOB đài loan de


vậy là cách đấu của bác CBNN là vẫn đấu được cho boar của mình phải khong bác , do em không rành về điện nên cũng hơi lăn tăn phần này

----------


## cnclaivung

đúng rồi bác, ý như thế, nếu dây chúng âm ko chạy thì đổi lại dây chung đường, vào mach3 set lại là ok...

----------


## hminhtq

> là em này...chính là nó đấy


cái bob  này bác mua mới hay mua lại e cũng đang xài loại này bác kiểm ttra mấy cái jumpe nha cắm lộn nó  không chạy đâu loại bob này chỉ cắm usb là chạy

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vuotquaconsong

em đã đấu thử 1 trục X test thử đẫ chạy , bây giờ gắn hết 3 trục test thử , sẽ úp kết quả lên cho các bác xem , khi em thấy mô tơ chạy thì niềm đam mê của em lại dâng trào

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> cái bob  này bác mua mới hay mua lại e cũng đang xài loại này bác kiểm ttra mấy cái jumpe nha cắm lộn nó  không chạy đâu loại bob này chỉ cắm usb là chạy


em đâu có cắm lại đâu, mua về sao để vậy

----------


## CBNN

em sửa lại chỗ này em gõ nhầm :


> kiểm tra cũng dễ thôi bác ! bác lấy mấy con led đấu vào BOB như đấu vào driver  âm chung hay dương chung cũng được, nhưng mỗi con led bác đấu thêm con trở 220omh  . rồi dk hết các trục , nếu LED nháy hết là BOB không sao ! 
> còn bác nào đấu tín hiệu driver với 24v thì tèo con opto nhận tín hiệu . lấy đồng hồ kim , để thang đo omh , chích que *đen* vào chân + ,và que *Đỏ* vào chân - của đường tín hiệu nếu nó nhảy là còn , nó im là tèo.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## hminhtq

Cái này e mua đập hộp về cái jum4 nó cắm 1 chan vào trong 1 chân ra ngoài rùi cắm lại cái chsyj luôn

----------


## vuotquaconsong

thành quả của ngày hôm nay , thật là vui , cuộc sống lại tươi đẹp lại rồi , em còn cùi bắp lắp nên tới đây là thấy vui rồi , mong có thêm nhiều góp ý để em mau hoàn thiện sản phẩm đầu tay ạh

----------


## cnclaivung

bác có thể chia sẽ từ đầu ko, nhất là con BOB các chân jum, bác chộp cái ảnh của nó xem, em đang xem có phải cai BOB mình có vấn đề ko

----------


## CBNN

chúc mừng bác vuotquaconsong ! thừa thắng xông lên nhé bác !

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> đâu có đâu, đấu tới lui , đổi dây chung âm đã  rồi thì đổi lại chung dương chẳng ăn thua, tưởng LPT ko tốt, kéo phần mềm test vẫn thấy các chân còn tốt, đấu tới khuya,mươn cái BOB 3t đấu thì được, hic, BOB trước mua của bác hung1706 đã lên đường tây thiên...mà BOB3t phải cấp nguồn 24v mới chạy được nhé,
> nói chung driver này dể đấu chứ ko khó khăn, mình đã thứ luôn asm66 alpha , kết quả cuối cùng cho đáp án BOB đài loan de





> chúc mừng bác vuotquaconsong ! thừa thắng xông lên nhé bác !


dạ,  cũng nhờ mấy anh trên này từ vấn nhiều thì em mới mới có đông lực để thực hiện hiện đos anh,  mong được học hỏi nhiều nửa ah, phần điện  thì em tiếp tục,  còn giờ phần cơ đang thắc mắc xem mua phụ tùng ở đâu đây,  hôm bữa em em có lên Vĩnh viễn mà không thấy chỗ nào bán bán đồ cơ khí hết

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> bác có thể chia sẽ từ đầu ko, nhất là con BOB các chân jum, bác chộp cái ảnh của nó xem, em đang xem có phải cai BOB mình có vấn đề ko


ok, có gì tối em em về chụp hình đăng lên cho cho bác liền, hôm nay em đi ca 2, 10 giờ đêm mới về, có có gì tối em em chụp lại rồi sáng bác xem

----------


## Nam CNC

bạn phải liệt kê phụ tùng cần mua là gì , kích thước , chủng loại , anh em có đi mua hàng biết chổ sẽ chỉ giúp chứ VV nó làm gì có đầy đủ đồ toàn tập cho 1 cái máy phay CNC

----------


## vuotquaconsong

dạ, em muốn mua nhôm profile, vitme, ray trượt ạh, anh nam có địa chỉ nào không, cho em xin ạh

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> bác có thể chia sẽ từ đầu ko, nhất là con BOB các chân jum, bác chộp cái ảnh của nó xem, em đang xem có phải cai BOB mình có vấn đề ko


em gửi bác cái hình , em vẽ hơi xấu , bác thông cảm nha

đầu 5v out bác cho vào cw+và cww+ , còn 2 cổng còn lại bác cho cổng p2 vào cw- , cổng p3 vào cww- là được

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

cảm ơn bác nhiều, cái BOB của bác khác của em, có nhiều bác bảo chắc setup chưa đúng. phần dây nhợ em đấu đúng như bác nhưng ko biết các chân Jum cắm đúng chưa.
xin các bác phán hộ em

----------


## hminhtq

jump e cắm ntn cơ

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

bác có cấp nguồn 24 cho BOB ko? cũng đã cắm Jum như bác mà có vẽ ko ăn thua...

----------


## hminhtq

ko cần 24v bác ạ mà mach3 bác cài có đúng cổng không cắm usb cái bob sáng đèn là ok

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

đuúng rồi, mình cũng cắm vào bóng đèn sáng, nhưng ko chạy, bác cho xin cái set chân moter output xem sao...chắc có lẽ BOB tiêu thật...vì set chân moter output như hinh mà

----------


## vuotquaconsong

thanh này làm trục x được không mấy bác , cho em xin ý kiến ạh, hành trình 450

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Cái này còn tuỳ thuộc vào việc làm cho máy gia công vật liệu gì, nếu chỉ gia công mica , pcb, phíp em nghĩ là Ok
Cũng đang làm con máy H frame sử dụng bộ combo giống vậy nhưng hành trình 300 thôi

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này bản 80mm 2 block , cứng ngắt , phang nhôm vô tư luôn đó , nếu làm gầm thấp <120mm là ok , nếu làm gầm cao thì thêm 1 thanh trượt tăng lực nữa là khỏi nghĩ ngợi.

----------


## hminhtq

> thanh này làm trục x được không mấy bác , cho em xin ý kiến ạh, hành trình 450


Cái này bác mua đâu thế nhiều thócko ạ . E dang cần tìm 2 cái cho cái double y của e

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> cái này bản 80mm 2 block , cứng ngắt , phang nhôm vô tư luôn đó , nếu làm gầm thấp <120mm là ok , nếu làm gầm cao thì thêm 1 thanh trượt tăng lực nữa là khỏi nghĩ ngợi.


Nhìn vội cứ tưởng giống của minh KR33 hoá ra là SKR47 loại này cứng vững hơn nhiều . Cũng đang nhăm nhe cặp này dự tính cho dự án double Y nhưng chưa biết bao giờ thực hiện được!

----------


## Nam CNC

có thì cũng có đó anh , em sưu tầm đủ bộ nhưng cha CKD chủ xị dự án đó , nhưng có vẻ treo hơi bị lâu rồi anh ới.... chú CKD chú liệu mà tính nhé , tui ham tiền lắm à.

----------


## Mr.L

Giờ lão CKD giờ chỉ làm cố vấn dự án thôi, chủ xị ở đây nè. Anh xuống CT uống bia đen rồi lụm xiền về cho nhanh ạ  :Smile: ....

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Cái này bác mua đâu thế nhiều thócko ạ . E dang cần tìm 2 cái cho cái double y của e


3 củ đó bác, thấy được ko

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> cái này bản 80mm 2 block , cứng ngắt , phang nhôm vô tư luôn đó , nếu làm gầm thấp <120mm là ok , nếu làm gầm cao thì thêm 1 thanh trượt tăng lực nữa là khỏi nghĩ ngợi.


em làm thêm ty trượt được không anh nam

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao là ti trượt , có ý nghĩa gì nhiều đâu, thêm vài xị mua thành trượt vuông luôn cho nó ngon, dễ kết nối.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

dạ,để em kiếm thêm cái ray nữa ạh

----------

